
Free/cheap real time stock market API's - acmisiti
Looking for a good solution for pulling real time stock market data. A list of some of the data I want to pull can be seen below:<p>•	DJIA
•	S&amp;P 500
•	Nasdaq
•	Euro Stoxx 50
•	FTSE 100
•	Nikkei 225
•	Global Aggregate Bond Index (LEGATRUU:IND)
•	Global High Yield Index (LG30TRUU:IND)
•	EUR-USD
•	USD-JPY
•	GBP-USD
•	WTI Crude Oil<p>Preferably the API would have a python client that can be used or over HTTPS is also fine.
======
jetti
Getting real time market data is not cheap and with good reason, there are
many companies/firms that rely on that data to make money so the exchanges and
other 3rd party companies that have access data can sell for high prices. If
you want delayed prices there are a bunch of places to get that (Google and
Yahoo are two major ones) but other than that I would not trust real time data
that is from a free/cheap provider.

